# Google- Coming Clean on a Dirty Secret: Irritable Bowel Syndrome - ProHealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

ProHealth
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Coming Clean on a Dirty Secret: Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*ProHealth*
If you are reading this and you have *IBS*, you know why *IBS* is a dirty secret. *Irritable bowel syndrome* can be an unwanted and frequent visitor to migraine, fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue syndrome, TMJ, chronic pelvic pain, menstruation, or even panic *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

